# Cheetah



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

My small company does lots of air cargo so we often get dogs and cat as well as reptiles. today was special as the guest was a pair of Cheetah. This cat can run 70 mph. These guys are so bonded that when they were more than 10 ft from each other they would chirp to each other. Super smart animal and these guys purr like crazy when petted. They are super people friendly, totally amazing and the most beautiful animals Ive ever seen. What a great delivery :-D


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

They are so beautiful and I love how they chirp to each other and purr , thanks so much for sharing them with us logisticguy


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow how wonderful that must have been to be so close to them.They are my fave of the 'big cats'.Beautiful!


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

You know what, I know the couple that owns those cheetas. They were going to move to a town about 1 hour away from me but they couldn't get permits so they are moving to Calgary.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

you're very lucky to see such beautiful animals. they were also my first favorite cat until I saw pictures of a clouded leopard. the cheetah still remains 2nd place to the leopards but they're equally beautiful.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Daww they look like something you just want to hug and cuddle! 83


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

redthebetta said:


> You know what, I know the couple that owns those cheetas. They were going to move to a town about 1 hour away from me but they couldn't get permits so they are moving to Calgary.


Wow small world redthebetta. Yeah I can imagine permits ect. can be very extensive with animals like cheetah. the sanctuary opens to the public in May 2014. I was very lucky to get up close to them. They are just so graceful, athletic, and intelligent. Everyone at the air cargo was amazed how wonderful and beautiful they are and for none of us had ever seen cheetah for real in person before.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow, what beautiful animals! Very cool that you got to see them!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

So they're going to a sanctuary?? Good. For a second, I thought they were pets.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah these cats are too much kitty to be pets. Sanctuaries exist only because people are stupid and try to own wild animals as pets often illegally.


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

Did you actually pet them?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes I did pet them. It was a little scary at first but the cats were very laid back. The trainer owner petting at same time and with me of course lol. My beagle dog wouldn't leave me alone when I got home and sniffed be like a nut trying to figure out what animal smelled like that.


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah that would have made me a little nervous, but it's really cool that they let you. 
LOL gotta love dogs. ^-^


----------

